# Pip Squeaks for 1.97!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I found these on sale at Kings Wholesale! http://www.kingwholesale.com/ I went there to check out a bark control type training device and grabbed some Pip Squeaks while I was there! :becky: They also had Babble Buddies for 1.99 and since that seemed like a simlar item I grabbed one to try. Has anyone tried it yet? My pack LOVE Pip Squeeks and Phoebe has been destroying them lately!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Is this a store you can actually go to? I dont think we have one around here...and PipSqueeks are my crews FAVORITES!!!
Would you mind stopping by and picking some up for me??? I would be happy to pay you for shipping!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Is this a store you can actually go to? I dont think we have one around here...and PipSqueeks are my crews FAVORITES!!!
> Would you mind stopping by and picking some up for me??? I would be happy to pay you for shipping!!!!


Ha! I WISH! You can order on-line though and that's what I did! They add 5.00 handling charge if you order under 100.00, but since I was there to get other things too, I just added them in. Check it out. I hadn't heard of this place before and they have alot of stuff! The pay shipping on most things too1 They DO have a 25.00 minumum order though. Of course 25.00 is easy! That would only be a dozen or so Pip Squeaks LOL!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, thanks! I will check them out-


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

You have to order online to get that pricing too....it says call in orders get the regular price? I ordered some and also some of their braided regular 'flossie' type natural tendon chews. GREAT DEAL wooooo


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a deal! Of course, my crew needs more toys like I need a hole in my head, but that price is too hard to pass up. Thanks for the notice, Christy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, they got the Pearly-Whites (N-Bone) there for dirt cheap w/ shipping included!!! I get a small 2-Pack for $3.50 and here it's only $2.50 or even $1.90 if you get 6 or more, awesome, THANKS!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dawna said:


> GREAT DEAL wooooo





Havtahava said:


> What a deal! Of course, my crew needs more toys like I need a hole in my head, but that price is too hard to pass up. Thanks for the notice, Christy.


:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: There will be lots of happy doggies! Havanese just love those Pip Squeaks!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for this info, Christy! Maddie loves pipsqueaks and although she has lots, I need back-ups. Of course, she likes the more obnoxious ones like monkey and donkey. I'm going to get her Frontline while I'm at it and some pearly-whites. Maddie has the kitty babble buddy and likes it, but not like the pipsqueaks. You have to squeeze the babble buddies to make the noise. She likes to toss the pipsqueaks in the air to make the noises, plus they're smaller and she prefers smaller toys. However, I think I'm going to order the rooster babble buddy just because its so cheap.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet say THANK YOU Christy!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Uh oh . . . I have a wish list on my computer (thanks to all of _you_ LOL), and there are many of the items on my list at this site. I made a vow last month not to buy anything for the dogs except food and a few chews. But it's a *new* month, *Easter* is coming, and I'm in big trouble . . . :laugh:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Thanks for this info, Christy! Maddie loves pipsqueaks and although she has lots, I need back-ups...She likes to toss the pipsqueaks in the air to make the noises, plus they're smaller and she prefers smaller toys. However, I think I'm going to order the rooster babble buddy just because its so cheap.


I ordered one of the babbles to try, so we'll have to see how they like it! Mine just LOVE the Pip Squeaks and the shaking and throwing them up in the air makes them all the more fun! I also have two Chinese Cresteds in the house--one is a foster dog and one I adopted. Phoebe (my girl) learned all about the Pip Squeaks from the boys and is wild about them, but she's a wily one. She can use her feet and mouth like a raccoon and opens up the velcros to get the voice boxes out!!

THANK YOU for mentioning the Pearly Whites! I just called them back and added some of those to my order! :biggrin1:

Sally, the boys are going to be sooo happy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I just order every pip squeek!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder if these people wonder what is going on with the run on Pipsqueaks! Little do they know . . . :gossip:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, those pipsqueaks are addicting to the Havs. That's why I'm ordering extras. Remember when I tried to wash Maddie's filthy dirty pipsqueaks and she was obsessed with getting them down from every place I left them to dry? :laugh:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

heeheehee!! I DO remember those pics! It's hard to get them away long enough to wash them! It's Kimberly's fault! She gets all her puppers addicted to these things! Hmmmm I wonder...does she own stock in the company? :suspicious:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just got the speech yesterday about ordering stuff and guess what I did? :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, but I've purchased them in bulk a couple of times. LOL Bacall is playing with the elephant right now.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhhh- Christy, I didnt know you had a CC!! I love them, do you have a powderpuff or a hairless? One of these days, I want to get one!! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ohhhh- Christy, I didnt know you had a CC!! I love them, do you have a powderpuff or a hairless? One of these days, I want to get one!! :biggrin1:


I have a hairless girl but technically a hairy-hairless LOL! She requires some pretty heavy grooming to get "the look". If you're interested in a rescue Crestie let me know when you're ready to get one! I'm working with Crest-Care Chinese Crested Rescue as a foster mom. http://www.crest-care.net/


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so tempted to order pip squeaks after reading everyone's comments here. Benji and Lizzie only play with Skineeze toys and little soccer balls. Order or not to order:decision:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just got an email from Lizzzie--*ORDER* :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Just got an email from Lizzzie--*ORDER* :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I ordered the pig and the duck . . . and a hairdryer . . . and conditioner . . . and some treats . . . and almost got the warm-up suit (no, no, no . . . you don't need that :nono Christy, thanks a bunch . . . and Maddie's photos made up my mind + the prices and shipping!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Christy, you (and everyone else here adding to it,) were a BAD influence, today!!! I just bought a bunch more, plus am trying the babble buddies, I think they are called.

Uh oh! What are the Pearly Whites I just saw Maryam is so excited about? 

:nono:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Bwahahaha!! You guys are so funny! Poornima, you gotta order them! Pip Squeaks are the Number One favorite Havanese toy! You can throw them and they make the sounds when they land AND the dogs leatrn to shake them ferociously to make the sounds happen! They are well made and last a good long time. Well worth the price and you won't find them this cheap again! Plus the site has lots and lots of really neat stuff! You can get Coat Handlers conditioner and Pearly Whites for those teeth, and all kinds of other cool stuff!

Sheri, Pearly Whites are a dental chew. They generally last a long time and help keep the teeth nice and white! No one sells them near me so I'm glad to get some in with my order!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I also saw the cooling bandanas there for only $3 in small. 

Kathy, I was thinking about the sweats too, it's SO cute.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd doesn't have a pipsqueak 
I think that I'm going to have to buy one or two...or maybe more...
which are the favorites or does it really matter.. I don't think that I've ever seen one before??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to get the Pipsqueaks, I'd never heard of them before. I did get some of the Skineez toys, they look like roadkill, but they've been a big hit!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Seriously. Gitter doesn't play with any of the toys I buy - big or small. I will not open that link and you guys can't make me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Then you need another puppy so Gitter has something to play with!!! 

(Opening the link would be cheaper!)


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Then you need another puppy so Gitter has something to play with!!!
> 
> (Opening the link would be cheaper!)


On my way to look see.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I did get the cooling collar, too. . . . it is a great buy. Now what else did I forget that I ordered?


OK, what did Gitter see that he wanted???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Just got an email from Lizzzie--*ORDER* :biggrin1:


I thinkt Lizzie's e-mail and Christy's recommendation has sealed the deal. I am going to order the pip squeaks.

There are quite a few to select...which one should I order..
:help:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Um....all of them? At least one of each!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

My order shipped via fed-ex just a few hours after I ordered. Why didn't anyone know about this place before???????


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Christy...Thank you for posting this thread.
Cicero and I are saying....yeaaaaa
DH is saying....ughhhhhh LOL


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I did get the cooling collar, too. . . . it is a great buy. Now what else did I forget that I ordered?
> 
> OK, what did Gitter see that he wanted???


Honestly he looked at me like I was nuts! He runs away from toys when I try to play with him with them.

He did peek his head around the corner and say that if he was to try one, that he thought the floppy ears and trunk on the elephant might be fun.

No matter how much treating I do, he just doesn't enjoy his toys...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Christy...Thank you for posting this thread.
> Cicero and I are saying....yeaaaaa
> DH is saying....ughhhhhh LOL


Of course we'll need an updated video of Cicero cleaning up his new toys. I hope you bought a few animals that he doesn't already have. I love showing how smart he is to everyone I know.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Honestly he looked at me like I was nuts! He runs away from toys when I try to play with him with them.
> 
> He did peek his head around the corner and say that if he was to try one, that he thought the floppy ears and trunk on the elephant might be fun.
> 
> No matter how much treating I do, he just doesn't enjoy his toys...


I think sometimes WE are their toys :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Which ones to order? One of each! Really! Each one makes a different sound, which Tucker loves! He gets so excited with the variations!

Keep this site bookmarked...they regularly have prices like this. I ordered my first Pipsqueaks from them a couple of months ago for the same prices. I posted the link then, I'm sure, but it must have not been noticed. They came fast, too!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

What a great site . . . it was really easy to spend $100 . . . hide a squirrel, pip sqeaks, harnesses . . . oh boy. I guess I should say thanks for the link but my wallet is getting pretty empty!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hedygs said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Seriously. Gitter doesn't play with any of the toys I buy - big or small. I will not open that link and you guys can't make me.


THat's because you haven't bought the RIGHT toys yet! THIS is the one!! :whoo:

Edited to add: All the dogs I've ever had here especially like the duck!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Add me to the list that ordered. There were a few things in Pet Edge that I wanted anyway that they had...and those pip squeaks, Havee loves them!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I got mine today!! That was really fast! I got the Pip Squeeks and the frog Babble Buddie and the Pearly Whites but I also ordered an untrasonic thingie to work on our barking problem. So far it does get Marley's attention when he's barking--so that's amazing and Rufus just looks like someone goosed him! He can't figure out where the noise is coming from. I'm combining it with the word "quiet" and treating when they do quiet...so I have my fingers crossed I can get control of the crazy barking thing. The real test will be when people come to the door.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I got mine today!! That was really fast! I got the Pip Squeeks and the frog Babble Buddie and the Pearly Whites but I also ordered an *untrasonic thingie to work on our barking problem*. So far it does get Marley's attention when he's barking--so that's amazing and Rufus just looks like someone goosed him! He can't figure out where the noise is coming from. I'm combining it with the word "quiet" and treating when they do quiet...so I have my fingers crossed I can get control of the crazy barking thing. The real test will be when people come to the door.


Ohhh...I was wondering if that thing worked.
Todd barks at men when they come to the house and won't quit until I crate him...so frustrating!! 
Keep us updated on their progress please...I'll buy one in a heartbeat if it really works


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't heard anything from them yet. Did you guys get an email order confirmation? Or a shipping notice?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann, I did get an e-mail confirmation. You might want to call if you didn't get one.

Christy, I am interested in the barking thing. We had a citironella collar that worked well that I used for the backyard until it quit after several months. The company did say I could send it back; I have just not done so yet. Jackson runs to the back fence, barks, runs to the right fence, barks, runs to the left fence, barks, and then sits in the middle of the yard barking! It's as if to say "Calling all neighbors and dogs . . . I'm here . . . what are y'all doing?"


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine said "Order Submitted", is that what you received? Or did you get a shipment notice?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I got a "submitted" notice and a "Tracking Update" once it shipped. 

I got the PETAGREE K-11 Bark Breaker. It's a hand held ultrasonic thing that you use when they are doing the undesired behavior. With the barkign it helps get Marleys attention and then I say quiet while he is being good and reward. I didn't want to get a collar. I want to have his attention so I can hopefully convey what I want and train to a verbal command. Fingers Crossed! I'll let you know if it works. I'm not expecting immediate results, but with constant training maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, Tucker's box came just now, and the Babble Buddie chicken (or rooster, whichever it is...) is a hit. It makes a crowing sound. I'm posting a picture of me holding it up, and though it is hard to tell, he danced on his tippy toes for it until I gave it to him. Now he won't let it out of his sight! 

I've hidden the rest to give to him later when we rotate the toys. I already know he loves the Pip squeaks!

You know, it really is so cute and funny how much he focuses on stuffed toys! He's worse than my grandkids! When they come over (age 2 and 3,) I really have to watch him, because he'll steal their stuffed animals in a heartbeat! And, when he cant have them, he sits, stares, and grumbles. I have to hide them, which doesn't go over well with the kids, ha!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww Sheri....Tucker looks so cute waiting to get his Babble Rooster. I'm glad he likes it. We got our shipment yesterday, and I got one for Maddie since she previously loved a rooster toy that crowed, but my daughter's Westie killed it. She's happy to get a new one (although this one looks like a chicken to me). The shipment came so fast, and I know she'll be thrilled with the pipsqueaks when I give them to her. It sounds like Tucker is like Maddie....love those pipsqueaks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this, Christy! I've ordered 2 of each (they're out of the donkey, though) as I know my boys will love them and I like having back ups of toys. At this price, it only cost me $27 too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, did you see the N-Bones too?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh poo! I just got my shipping e-mail today that said my package isn't coming until Monday! I guess I did order a lot, though, so my package is BIG. At least Jackson doesn't know what he's missing yet, but _I_ do!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sheri, Tucker looks so cute . . . he is a beautiful boy. By the way, are you in the area where they were having those awful mud slides last week?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sheri, Tucker looks so cute . . . he is a beautiful boy. By the way, are you in the area where they were having those awful mud slides last week?


No, I'm on the north end, and that was on the south end of the island, which is an hour drive away from me. (Whidbey is shaped like a wasp, long and skinny with a narrow waist.) Pretty scary looking, though! What a lot of damage a cute little beaver can do, huh?!

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, yes I did! I still have a lot of the jumbo size left, though, so I will wait until they're almost gone before ordering more.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My order doesn't come until Monday either! 

Can't wait to open it!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

hedygs said:


> Of course we'll need an updated video of Cicero cleaning up his new toys. I hope you bought a few animals that he doesn't already have. I love showing how smart he is to everyone I know.


"Thank you" Cicero and I are watching the door for his box. UPS came yesterday but it was MY box so he pouted for a while.  His box is suppose to come tomorrow. I'm trying to think of names for the new toys - and you only have to tell him once. He "loves" his toys!!! I will try to get another video soon...been busy brushing a blowing coat. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri, Tucker looks so cute! I got the frog Babble Buddy and it was a hit too! Of course nothing beats the Pip Squeeks here. I had intended to only get a couple out, but while I was clipping tags off and pulling the sticker off, the box was busy being raided and we ended up with lots of new toys out!

My old Squeeks voice boxes died but I think I'll wash them up and store them JIC someone destroys the body part. Then I'll have spares!



Lina said:


> Thanks so much for posting this, Christy! I've ordered 2 of each (they're out of the donkey, though) as I know my boys will love them and I like having back ups of toys. At this price, it only cost me $27 too!


Your welcome Lina! I was thrilled to get mine and got the Pearly Whites too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Were is my order?!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I ordered late Friday, early Saturday and my order was shipped on Monday 6th and will get here on Monday 13th. Since it's coming via ground shipping all the way from CA, it takes longer for us East Coasters to get it.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pip Squeaks*

Thank you for the heads up Christy. I am ordering the large pack of 24 and I am going to sell them in my shop! Murphy will be a very happy boy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yahoo, my box came in today instead of Monday! DH and I think the pip squeaks are funny, but to Pablo they're just simply toys he fetches. Isn't it fairly hard for them to get the noise out of that? The only way I see they can do it, is by throwing it against something, right? Wonder if Pablo will figure that out...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Yahoo, my box came in today instead of Monday! DH and I think the pip squeaks are funny, but to Pablo they're just simply toys he fetches. Isn't it fairly hard for them to get the noise out of that? The only way I see they can do it, is by throwing it against something, right? Wonder if Pablo will figure that out...


Yay! They came! My kids shake them wildly and they make the sound! I hope Pable figures it out too. It's really fun to watch!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Still waiting for ours, the UPS guy hasn't come yet!:frusty:

Wonder if DH will notice the new toys?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay, my box came too! Aren't we like kids on Christmas morning :biggrin1:

I was wondering if my pip squeaks were broken, and I came rushing in to the computer and saw the same question about throwing them . . . the wild shaking did not produce the noise. I guess there's a little learning curve :suspicious: I'm getting ready to fix a basket of everything for the boys. Ann, I hope yours come today too


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm gonna go peek outside, our guy doesn't ring the doorbell if the garage is open! Two doggies are sleeping at my feet though and I hate to wake them!

Hmmm....what to do?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

THEY'RE HERE!!!!! OMG, they're so cute! I only got one out so far, the kids are here so there's no way I can hide all of this. I'm going to be in trouble!

Um Lina, I have a confession. The donkeys were all gone because I got 6 of them. :sorry:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine are ordered and I can't wait. I went a bit over board because I ordered two display boxes of pip squeaks and a display box of babble buddies. Most of our battery customers are also dog lovers so hopefully they will sell. If not Murphy will have the biggest stash of pip squeaks in town.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can sell them to all of us when our dogs are hooked on them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Got mine! Yeah!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The big truck came this morning and Cicero was so sad because he could tell it smelled like something for Mom. 

Later the big truck was back and when the door opened Cicero got so excited. He can always smell when the box is for him. He couldn't wait for his pearly white chew!! Most of his toys will go in his Easter basket!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet and Oliver are still waiting!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I hope we have better luck with the Pearly Whites tomorrow. Jackson carried his around and then dropped it . . . no chewing. Barrett sniffed his a couple of times and walked off  I may have some extras if anyone wants them unless something changes!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, Carolina was kind enough to give us 3 jumbo pearly whites and he was just carrying it around for a few days too. I think he wasn't too sure what to do with it. At some point he got bored and started chewing on it and the rest is history. When you hold the bone, will Jackson start chewing on it? That's what I do with Pablo and it almost always works.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think Jackson was so tired and distracted tonight by my boys coming home that only a bully stick would have interested him. I also bought him a big blue ball which they were tossing around, and he kept barking at it and running. He finally went and curled up in our bed which he never does, so I think we'll try again tomorrow. I'm glad to know that it may take a few days . . . I ordered *six *packs of Pearly Whites!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, I have a couple of dogs that will carry their Pearly White around for days (as long as no other dog can steal it) and then will gnaw on it unexpectly and then it is gone. Sometimes they just have to find the right place & time.


----------

